# back rack adaptor



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I will be buying a back rack for my truck and was wondering if I have to buy a $45 bracket to mount my fedral mini bar ?

or should I just keep it on the roof

http://www.fedsig.com/products/index.php?id=141


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm sure it wouldn't be too terribly hard to fab up something to mount it on the rack. Although I would just buy the mount and not worry about it.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

roof IMO..............


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

it would look better if you put it on the rack


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I drilled holes thru the top bar of my backrack, bolted a steel plate to that which was the same size as the bottom of my lightbar, then bolted my lightbar to the steel plate. Been there for 3yrs with no problems.

Not the best picture.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

thats the answer I wanted to hear Mark thanks thats what i will do then I dont see how can I pay $45 for a piece of metal that in the end wont fit my light bar perfect anyway 


thanks I will just end up making my own bracket


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Your choice if you want to Perm mount it or keep with the magnets. IF your going to keep the light on your truck and keep the backrack on it... Do like Mark13 did... now if you want to keep it Mag Mount and there's a chance of taking the rack off the truck... Roof it. Keep the mags just be careful and make sure you put the bar on before the weather hits or you SOL on having a light.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

I built my own back rack welded a steel plate and put my sho me magnet mount led mini bar on plate works fine.


----------



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

fireman89;840199 said:


> I built my own back rack welded a steel plate and put my sho me magnet mount led mini bar on plate works fine.


How fast have you driven with that mag mount?- Any problems with it staying put? I was thinking of doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

Truthfully I did it over the summer and have had no problems I like being able to remove easily if I have to.


----------

